# "a-și intra în drepturi"



## Baba May

Hello!

This is a question about translating the expression "a-și intra în drepturi" into English. 

Here are two contexts:
1. Iarna și-a intrat în drepturi.
2. În romanul autorului X, boala își întră în drepturi depline. 

How would you say it in English?

Best wishes,
Baba May


----------



## irinet

Hi,
What would be your own translation?


----------



## Baba May

Hello,

Here are a few attempts:
1. Winter has come. OR Winter has gained legitimacy. 
2. In author X's novel, illness reigns supreme.

In both cases, I wonder if there is any expression that includes words related to justice or rights or legitimacy or law. The Romanian idiom is about gaining legitimacy. It is sometimes used humorously. There must be something used in the legal jargon, but I am not familiar with that. 

In example 1, winter has come because nature has its own laws and we should know them and adapt to them (not to get sick, not to get stuck in the snow etc.).

In example 2, the author wrote other previous novels in which he tackled illness here and there, but in this one illness is the main subject. Illness is the right subject to write about in a society that is getting ill.

Baba May


----------



## irinet

I suppose there can be more variants to translate. I can suggest one I know as I am not a native so, you should wait for other contributors to read your post.
_
1.Winter has come and got into its own rights._


----------



## farscape

You could try:
- winter has settled in or taken over (the city, landscape, season).
- the illness has taken over (or has taken charge of)

Later,


----------

